# Cat fouling in the house-HELP!



## Mandypandy (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi Everyone!
I'm a newbie who needs your advice please?

I have two cats, they are sisters and about 12 years old. They are both in good health, good weight and pretty content (thank god).

However, in recent months one of them has started peeing in the house. She regularly pees by the front door and on a mat in the living room and it's driving me to distraction!!!

I have tried using all kind of things. Enzymatic cleaners, tin foil (read somewhere that they don't like the feel of it), steaming, air fresheners, pepper dust...all to no avail.

She tends to get up about 6am and then she pees in the hall and then goes out the cat flap into the garden!!!!!

They have always been such clean cats and it's really upsetting me that she does this...the vet has checked her out and she has nothing wrong with her and there have been no changes in the home environment.

Has anybody got any suggestions for me please?????


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Have you tried feliway (spray and plugin) the plugin will help generally and the spray if you spray it where she is 'going' should put her off.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

If the only time she pees in the hall is at 6 a.m. on her way out, then I'd suggest putting down an extra litter tray in the hall overnight. 

It may be with the weather being so wet and cold lately she doesn;t fancy peeing outdoors early in the mornings. And you may find once the warmer drier weather is here she won't even use the extra litter tray in the hall but will go out and pee at 6 am. Then it would be safe to stop putting down the extra tray overnight unless the weather is very wet again. 

If she has been peeing on a door mat I would recommend throwing it out, 
as I have found it very hard (in spite of gallons of Enzyme eaters etc) to completely get rid of cat urine smells from door mats, unless they are the type you can machine wash. Best save yourself the effort and get a new mat


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

My sister had a cat which went through a phase of peeing on the front door mat. It turned out that next door's cat had taken to peeing just outside the front door, and though he's an indoor cat, he could smell it. He felt threatened and started to retaliate by marking his own territory on the inside. 

She got round it by discouraging next door's cat (can't remember how, must have been a repellent, I suppose) and putting tin foil over the door mat until the habit was broken.


----------

